# The "Classic" pipe tobaccos



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm looking to see what consensus there may be on what the group believes to be the Top 5 classic pipe tobaccos of all time. Which blends do you believe have the longevity and overall respect of the pipester community to qualify as classics? They don't have to be your favorites necessarily but blends that have or have had a large following, whether they are currently in production or not. My five (in no particular order):

1) Balkan Sobranie white
2) Rattray's Hal O' The Wynd
3) Three Nuns
4) Dunhill 965
5) Escudo

I'm really interested in the thoughts of anyone and everyone that cares to respond. Thanks!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

If I had to pick only five:

Rattray's Old Gowrie
Prince Albert
Dunhill Nightcap
Bulkan Sobranie Original
Three Nuns Original


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

here are my 5 and they are my favs

luxury bullseye flake

cube cut

luxury navy flake

balkan supreme

borkum riff


----------



## beaupipe (Feb 16, 2009)

I suppose it depends where you happen to be located and whether or not you associate 'classic' with 'best', 'long enduring', 'personal favorite', 'widely available' or some amalgam of that quartet. But here in the US, I'd probably list the classics as follows:

Prince Albert
Carter Hall
Half & Half
Lane Ltd 1-Q
Captain Black White


Personally, I enjoy the first two on the list...the others, not so much.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Blaylock said:


> If I had to pick only five:
> 
> Rattray's Old Gowrie
> Prince Albert
> ...


You don't *have* to stop at five! Continue if you want.


----------



## emh (Nov 26, 2008)

beaupipe said:


> I suppose it depends where you happen to be located and whether or not you associate 'classic' with 'best', 'long enduring', 'personal favorite', 'widely available' or some amalgam of that quartet. But here in the US, I'd probably list the classics as follows:
> 
> Prince Albert
> Carter Hall
> ...


AMEN!:banana:


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

w/ my ignorant knowledge of this newly acquired hobby... (in no order)

Prince Albert
1792
FVF
Nightcap
Vanilla Cream


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

I still being introduced to more tobaccos but right now mine is..

Captain Black(any)
Borkum Riff
Carter Hall
Prince Albert
Admiral's Choice Chery Cavendish(is this a Classic?)


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Being a casual puffer, only two come to mind that I smoke and would call classics.

Tinder Box Norse Gold
Dunnhill Standard Mixture Medium


----------



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

There are only 2 for me:
Westminster
Frog Morton


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

When you say "Classic Tobaccos", that has to bring one back to the tobaccos that were around at least 30 or 40 years ago. With that in mind I'd have to list my top five as follows:

In no specific order:

Revelation
Country Doctor
Charter Hall
Walnut
Barking Dog


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

In Europe, St. Bruno (ready rubbed or flake) is a true classic.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

JohnnyFlake said:


> When you say "Classic Tobaccos", that has to bring one back to the tobaccos that were around at least 30 or 40 years ago. With that in mind I'd have to list my top five as follows:
> 
> In no specific order:
> 
> ...


I started 27 years ago so I may have misused the term "classic". 

With that, I'm adding another to my list and that is State Express Roundels. Sure would like to find an old tin or two of that!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Requiem said:


> In Europe, St. Bruno (ready rubbed or flake) is a true classic.


Good old St Brutal! Haven't had any of that in years but it was a good one after a big meal. A classic, indeed!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Requiem said:


> In Europe, St. Bruno (ready rubbed or flake) is a true classic.


Yes, in Europe the classics would certainly include St. Bruno and prpbably

Condor
Edgeworth Sliced
Balkan Sobranie Original Mixture
Dunhill's Baby's Bottom
Player's Digger

and many, many more!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Good old thread.

It got me thinking about what the five "new classics" might be. What's on fire (ahem) today with a huge following that isn't likely to dissipate.

Stonehaven
Blackwood's Flake
Penzance
Frogmorton
Haddo's Delight


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Good old thread.
> 
> It got me thinking about what the five "new classics" might be. What's on fire (ahem) today with a huge following that isn't likely to dissipate.
> 
> ...


I'd still put Escudo on the new list. Definitely Penzance and Stonehaven. I'd probably round it off with FVF and Reiners LGF.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

With their reintroduction I'd say we'd have to add a couple of the Dunhills, probably Nightcap, EMP and 965. Still hot, desired and loved by many.


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

I would perhaps throw GLP Chelsea Morning into the mix. I feel like GLP is one of those love it or completely disregard it blenders, but I think he hit full stride with this one. It is exceptionally well thought of on TR, and loved by many people, though this may not be readily apparent, given the disproportionate number of VA smokers on this board. If this blend bites the dust someday, there will be unendurable amount of bitching and moaning, and I will probably join in.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

I've been smoking a pipe for 15 years and not once have I had tinned tobacco. The local family owned B&M here has been blending their own for 50 years so I usually rely on that (plus it's WAAAAY cheaper so that has been a huge factor). Getting on this site for the cigars though has granted me the privilege of partaking in the pipe discussions as well and it's been great to learn stuff I didn't know that I didn't know. 

So I like the idea of this thread. I would like to get a good idea of ones to try out. One of the major reasons I haven't is because I have no idea what I'm getting (much like a cigar...I've just never thought of it that way since you can smell a lot more distinct differences in pipe tobaccos than you can in cigars...with pipe tobacco, you often taste what you smell so I've always opted for being able to smell first).

More top fives please!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> I'd still put Escudo on the new list. Definitely Penzance and Stonehaven. I'd probably round it off with FVF and Reiners LGF.


I did have all of those on mine at first, but then I tried to restrict myself to blends that were created relatively recently.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> I did have all of those on mine at first, but then I tried to restrict myself to blends that were created relatively recently.


Ah, I see. Well the Dunhills are out then. Not exactly young bucks.

In that case I'd probably have to second Rex's suggestion of Chelsea Morning and add Meridian as well. Something tells me when Greg's new plug comes out it will also quickly become a contender. Then I think there are also a couple of blends from C&D such as Burley Flake #3, Sunday Picnic and Opening Night that deserve consideration. All of these blends are highly rated and are drawing a strong following. I guess because you can actually get them they might not get the press and have the mystique of Penzance, Stoney and FVF, but I think when you consider blenders that seem to actually be introducing a lot of new, very good blends on a regular basis these days, GLP and C&D are at the top of the list.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> In that case I'd probably have to second Rex's suggestion of Chelsea Morning and add Meridian as well.


Meridian was my favorite GLP until I recently smoked some Quiet Nights. It's richer tasting, less balanced but every bit as smooth. I tend to prefer darker flavors, and this one fits the bill perfectly. Something you might try if it interests you. It might just be my own personal Arcadia - too early to tell at the moment, but it's a contendah!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Meridian was my favorite GLP until I recently smoked some Quiet Nights. It's richer tasting, less balanced but every bit as smooth. I tend to prefer darker flavors, and this one fits the bill perfectly. Something you might try if it interests you. It might just be my own personal Arcadia - too early to tell at the moment, but it's a contendah!


Thanks for the suggestion. Sounds like Greg has really hit the mark with the new collection. Like a fine tobacco blend, he seems to be improving with age!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Like a fine tobacco blend, he seems to be improving with age!


Yeah, I agree! Some of his earlier stuff is pretty good but a lot of it isn't (IMHO) a good representative of whatever genre they are supposed to represent, and some of them are modeled after another blend and fall flat. But his later stuff seems to be consistently excellent.

Meridian seems to me to succeed on the same theme that Westminster failed at (again, only IMHO). Quiet Nights not only smacked down Nightcap (once again, IMHO) but also stomped on another Nightcap-styled blend that I strongly prefer over Nightcap (Pipeworks & Wilke's #400). In short, Greg seems to have taken ownership of the darker, heavy latakia with perique English genre (my final IMHO for this post).

Anyone that enjoys Westminster should give Meridian a spin and anyone that enjoys Nightcap should check out Quiet Nights. No shortage of QN!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree WYHO on GLP's blends. Until I tried Meridian none of them hit the spot for me. I love Nightcap so QN will definitely be a part of my next order.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

For Classics, although not all ones I like:
Prince Albert
London Mixture (I noticed some mentioned Westminster and it is a tribute blend to London Mixture)
Balkan Sobranie
John Rolfe (a peach brandy aromatic that got too expensive to make)
FVF
Edgeworth ready Rubbed should be in there but that would make six.


----------



## phineasrex (Jul 12, 2010)

Quiet Nights is definitely another favorite of mine. Seeing that I have a tin of that open, as well as a tin of Nightcap, perhaps a side by side comparison is in order. Purely for educational purposes of course. :wink: There is a tin of Meridian sitting next to me as I type, but I've been trying to hold off. I've got way to many things open as is, and no more mason jars...bummer. The long of short of my ramblings is, the Old London series blends are all exceptional examples of the glory that is pipe tobacco, in my opinion that is.


----------

